# Interested in enrolling; wife not so sure - resources



## polardr (4 Oct 2018)

He everyone,

A bit of context for my questions:

I am a bit at a turning point in my life,  just completed a few years ago a PhD at 40 years old - been temporary or short contract or uncertain path since then, getting tired of this - career in the CAF seem like a great option for me (possibility of challenging accomplishment, duty etc). Went at the recruitment office, got my CFAT done, excellent score I can do anything I want. My file is on hold until I decide what I am going to do next. We got a house, a couple of young kids (10, and 5), my wife been working this office job for 20 years, got a mortgage for the house etc.. 

She is not against the idea of it, she would like to return to school or start an 'at home business', like on Etsy, but she is far from convinced the whole thing is a good idea. She would like to try a new life and go somewhere else with me, but she is not sure about the concept of having to move around each 3 years following me from assignment to assignment, move the kids around, getting bored far from our friends and family etc..

While I agree she may have some points, I have difficulty to find anything relevant about these topic to help answer her worries. Anyone have resources to help me enlighten? Some of the issues:


Is there any possibility of employment for the wife of a military on a base or around, even if not related to her field - like in CANEX or other services if the base is far from metro/city area
school for kids - how it is happening? Is there typically schools for kids with french as a first language?
is there some occupations that are less likely to make us move frequently
is housing affordable / easy to find when getting assigned somewhere

I have a ton of questions I guess but some where the main points. Any help on finding other threads or sources of information would be immensely appreciated.

drpolar

edit:typo


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2018)

polardr said:
			
		

> Is there any possibility of employment for the wife of a military on a base or around, even if not related to her field - like in CANEX or other services if the base is far from metro/city area



Employment Opportunities For Spouses- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/30309.25
3 pages.

Regarding family life, you may find these discussions of interest,

Military and family life  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/46902.0/nowap.html

Regular Force Family Life etc...  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/83083.0

The Military and Your Family Thread- Merged  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/20830.0

Military - Family Life Balance  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97489.0

How often will I get relocated if I have a family?  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120571.0

YOUR FAMILY- YOUR RESPONSIBILITY - NOT THE MILITARY's - IMPORTANT  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/30772.0/nowap.html

Is Infantry still a good career choice for a family man?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114466.0

Forces.ca
Life on a base
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/life/info-families.html#life

etc...


----------



## polardr (4 Oct 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Employment Opportunities For Spouses- Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/30309.25
> 3 pages.



Lot of great tips right there, thank you mariomike - will check it out


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2018)

polardr said:
			
		

> Lot of great tips right there, thank you mariomike - will check it out



You are welcome. Good luck.  

Topic: "Interested in enrolling; wife not so sure - resources"  

Your wife may find these discussions of interest,

Questions from a possible future wife  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121519.0

After BMQ-Questions from a Wife.  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108061.0

New Service Wife 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123799.0
3 pages.

How to get family on board  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0
20 pages.

etc...


----------



## polardr (4 Oct 2018)

I just finished reading your proposed references about employment and social will get to your latest post at once

it is quite interesting to read these forum q & a. Many of the same questions come on again and again but the answers are as different as each individual answering, making this not so much as a black and white situation. Really depend on the couple dynamic, which make sense. It is reassuring to read this stuff and conclude that mostly everyone live one or another situation with this or that outcome and that there is no textbook rule about anything, as most things in life, right..


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2018)

polardr said:
			
		

> I just finished reading your proposed references about employment and social will get to your latest post at once
> 
> it is quite interesting to read these forum q & a. Many of the same questions come on again and again but the answers are as different as each individual answering, making this not so much as a black and white situation. Really depend on the couple dynamic, which make sense. It is reassuring to read this stuff and conclude that mostly everyone live one or another situation with this or that outcome and that there is no textbook rule about anything, as most things in life, right..



You're absolutely right.  Every situation is different.  Although a CAF career can be very rewarding and exciting, it can also have its downside.  Joining at 40+ with a family in tow presents some particular hardships considering that our training system is really aimed at 20-somethings without families.  You can expect a lot of separation from your family, especially in the first year, while under training.  On the plus side, you can expect to eventually reach a point where you can live an almost normal middle-class life where you come home most of the time and can participate in family activities and even coach your kids' hockey teams.

More specifically to your original questions:

•Is there any possibility of employment for the wife of a military on a base or around, even if not related to her field - like in CANEX or other services if the base is far from metro/city area Advice and guidance and even some training is often offered or coordinated by local Military Family Resource Centres - even language training, however, there are no specific programs that guarantee public service or NPF (e.g. Canex) employment for dependants 
•school for kids - how it is happening? Is there typically schools for kids with french as a first language?  Wherever you are posted, your children are entitled to education in their first official language, if desired.  For the most part, French language education is available across Canada, but you could be limited on posting availability in some cases (particularly overseas postings)  
•is there some occupations that are less likely to make us move frequently Yes, but without knowing more about you, it's hard to say which ones.  Naval occupations that involve going to sea are usually a good bet though.  The downside is that although your family can be relatively stable, you may be away a fair bit.  If you're a naval officer, you can expect to be posted to Ottawa as well as Halifax or Esquimalt 
•is housing affordable / easy to find when getting assigned somewhere  Always a crap shoot.  "Affordable" is a relative term.  Housing in major cities is generally more expensive than in other areas.  The quality of married quarters can vary from base to base.  In some locations, members receive a Post Living Differential, which is an allowance designed to offset housing costs, somewhat.  Not all locations get this.  Ottawa is considered the baseline, so as general rule if your location is considered more expensive than Ottawa, than you may receive some PLD, but it does vary.


----------

